# Nose Training



## austin.james.1979 (12 mo ago)

My 6 month old V tends to use her eyes instead of her nose when searching. Does anybody have any games to tricks to help her use her nose more to find items like toys or when she can't find me when we play hide and seek?


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Hide treats under toys, thinks like soft fuzzy toys work best. They wont find them unless they smell them!


----------



## ccelsa (Mar 15, 2019)

A game I have played with both of our Vs is to put her on a tie down in the house. Then I run around hiding treats counting out loud as I place them. I let her go and she HAS to use her nose to find them all. Start out with obvious hiding places (almost right in front of her) and then start spreading them all over the house. As she finds them, I count out loud again and give her high praise once she has found them all. It’s great for rainy day play, too.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You can also use plastic cups. Get out 3 cups, and only put a treat under one of them. Move the cups around on the floor, and have her figure out which one holds the treat.


----------



## LJMBanner (Jan 24, 2019)

austin.james.1979 said:


> My 6 month old V tends to use her eyes instead of her nose when searching. Does anybody have any games to tricks to help her use her nose more to find items like toys or when she can't find me when we play hide and seek?


Why not try nosework? Lots of fun for everyone! Your local obedience school will be able to steer you in the right direction.

Note: this sort of mental stimulation and team work will make your dog much more content!


----------



## austin.james.1979 (12 mo ago)

Is nosework the name of a specific program or training? I am trying to get her to use her nose and her eyes.

So far one of our favorite games is to put her in her room while I hide two treats. When I let her out she has to pay attention to me to find the treats. She gets treats for not bolting off to find and when she responds to prompts she is going in the wrong direction. It is quite fun!


----------

